
Fare: A killer app for the XO? MYCIN - wglb
http://fare.livejournal.com/151064.html
======
joshu
There's also DXPLAIN. I wonder if the datasets are open anywhere?

I've always wanted to build something around medical bulk data. Lots of places
you could do interesting stuff: diagnosis, symptoms, drugs, drug side-effects,
outcomes, etc.

I'd kill for a set of symptom -> diagnosis priors...

